# Decided to buy an Echo Dot with Alexa



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

*I have always kind of wanted one, so thought I would take advantage of Prime Day early deals and ordered a small one.  The sale price plus my Discover cash back bonus I am using gets me the thing for under $20.  I was wanting one for the option to listen to music, and get recipes.
Plus I have "chatted" with Alexa before, on my tablet and she is interesting, and can be funny if you ask the right questions.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2019)

we enjoy her....she knows a lot LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes we have 2 one in my husbands' office upstairs, and one downstairs. We've also got Google home...  I prefer the latter! !!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Yes we have 2 one in my husbands' office upstairs, and one downstairs. We've also got Google home...  I prefer the latter! !!


I have already committed to the Alexa, but why do you like Google better?  I use the Google feature on my phone, and I do kind of like it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> I have already committed to the Alexa, but why do you like Google better?  I use the Google feature on my phone, and I do kind of like it.


  I thought Alexa was ok when we first got it.. but then I noticed that there was a lot of stuff that it didn't know which was pretty common knowledge, historical stuff, geographical etc or she'd give me a wrong answer.. and it started to irritate me!!

When we got Google Home, I started to compare their answers and GH, is far more ''knowledgeable'' than the Echo dot..I get fed up with Alexa saying ''hmmm I don't know that one''..whereas GH can answer extensively to the same question... so GH wins for me... .. .*.*_*except*.._when it comes to mathematics..!!!... I'm good at Maths, but I've tested both of them against each other , and Amazon echo wins hands down compared to Google Home!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2019)

We use ours a lot. Getting weather forecast, setting timer for cooking, music through our smart speaker, talking to Roku, etc.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

I have both also, I like Alexa, use her for the lights, and FireTV, but prefer my google for sound for playing music offline, but like my portable BOSE for music off the computer...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> I have both also, I like Alexa, use her for the lights, and FireTV, but prefer my google for sound for playing music offline, but like my portable BOSE for music off the computer...


 Oh yes that's another thing, the sound is so much better on GH, especially when playing music!!


----------

